

Ask HN: How many of you would like a Google code crawler? - sshrin

I like to stay updated with what is happening in the webtoolkit &#38; appengine communities and I sometimes browse code.google.com project hosting to see if there are any interesting projects.<p>It turns out there are many that are interesting and offer a) some immediate use in my current projects or b) a learning opportunity to see how something has been implemented.<p>The problem is that the search on code.google.com sucks and there is no way to filter by date / activity / lastUpdatedDate etc.<p>So, the only way you are going to discover new projects is by clicking through every single page until you find something interesting and very few have time for that.<p>I am thinking it might be an interesting project to write a crawler that would periodically crawl the site and publish notifications about new projects to subscribers who can opt-in to notifications about a particular label (gwt/jquery/appengine etc.).<p>Would you find this useful? Are there other ways of doing this today?
======
jdhok
If you just want to target code.google.com, they already offer Atom feeds of
project issues.

~~~
sshrin
Yes, I'm aware of that. However, you're talking about staying up-to-date with
some project whereas I was referring to getting to know about new projects in
your area of interest.

~~~
jdhok
Ok. But why restrict only to code.google.com? why not track other project
hosts as well?

